

Super Bowl Hub - The best (only?) second-screen experience for the Super Bowl - gobengo
http://superbowl.livefyre.com/

======
tellec
The best way to watch the Superbowl; Livefyre's lights stayed on!

------
Toshio
Nice responsive experience, but a little too busy for my taste.

